# need some opinions



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi everybody, new to this forum, just looking for some advice. I'm from Mass. so I've hunted with a bow, shotgun and muzzleloader but have very limited experience with rifles.
I recently took a hunting trip to Maine and enjoyed myself immensely as I took a nice eight pointer with a borrowed 700 bdl chambered in 7mm rem. mag. I plan to take multiple yearly trips back to Maine so I am in the market for a new rifle.
I have narrowed down my caliber choices to 3. They are 308., 30-06, and 7mm rem. mag. I will be hunting mostly deer, but will not rule out an elk trip or a stab at a moose tag and maybe black bear too.
I have narrowed down my brands to Remington and Savage due to reputation and price although i am willing to spend up to $800 if it's the right choice.
I have heard great things about the accutrigger and Savage's out of the box accuracy and Remington's action. Is there an accuracy difference between these two companies stock synthetic stocks and their wooden ones? Also, is there an accuracy difference between blued and stainless barrels? Which caliber/brand would be the the most accurate?(In case you haven't figured it out accuracy is my main concern) Which caliber would be the best for all the game I mentioned?
Sorry for the long post, just clueless on this rifle thing. Any advice would be highly appreciated


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

30-.06 or 7mm Mag in a Savage rifle with accu trigger and you can even put a Zeiss 40mm 4x10 power scope with base and mounts on it for a total of $950.00 if you shop a little. I just priced one in a 25-.06 Model 111 in wood.

A lot of people buy the Savage barrel and trigger and build a custom gun around it. More and more are doing so because of the accuracy of the gun and the trigger system.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Any of the calibers you mentioned will get the job done. One consideration, are you going to shoot factory ammo or reload your own. If shooting mainly factory ammo it really doesn't matter, but if you reload, the 30 caliber has alot more bullet options.

I like the Savage, Rem has a good action for sure, but in most cases you will have to work on the Rem to get it to shoot as well as an out of the box Savage, and that accutrigger is really sweet. Just don't get one of their package deals as they come with a cheap Simmons scope that is really crap. Invest in a good scope you will not regret it.

Stainless or blue will not affect accuracy, however stainless is a bit easier to take care of, IMO it seems easier to clean and is not as prone to rust.

Stocks: synthetic does not warp like wood can in bad weather, it's not as pretty but I prefer function over pretty anyway. Savage synthetic stocks have had some flexability issues in the past but do seem to be improving. I guess in your case I would suggest looking at the weather warrior line. Check them out here: http://www.savagearms.com/centerfire_home.htm

Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I can't comment on Savage rifles because I have never owned or shot one but thier reputation precedes itself. As far as out of the box accuracy with factory ammo I can't talk about that either for I have never used factory ammo I grew up with a father that reloaded and learned to reload myself at a very young age. Remington rifles are what I own and shoot I've found them to be very accurate and reliable in any form blued or stainless and wood , laminated or synthetic. With the cailbers you selected I wouls agree with huntin1 go with the 30-06 if you reload and 7mm if you don't. the 30-06 is a very versitile round to the handloader because of bullet selection and powder choices.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Savage ain't kidding when they talk about accuracy. For what you end up paying, you get a superior rifle.

That said, I'd stay away from their scope-rifle package deals. The scope isn't all that great, and it's much better to pick out your own for precisely what you need. Me, I got their 10FP-LE2 rifle (it's in their law enforcement line) for target work and limited hunting, and I love it, especially considering the $450 price I got on it. 1/2-1/3 MOA out of the box, which is simply amazing. But a real hunting rifle doesn't have to be accurate, it has to be reliable and rugged. The Remingtons are. My Savage has never malfunctioned, however. Never.

I don't know how big the black bear run in Maine, but I know elk will fall to a .308, presuming you know how to shoot and place your shot. Really, the .30-06 won't give you all that much more delivered energy or penetration, or expansion. And the .308 is just right for deer. 7mm has a flatter trajectory (.308 is pretty flat anyway, though) but that'll only really come into play for truly long-range shots, usually the kind you take out on the plains or in the Western mountains.

I'd suggest .308 with a real high-quality hunting bullet. Nosler, I know, makes a very fine bullet.

However, it's really hard to say anything with absolute certainty. I don't know anything about the hunting terrain of Maine or Massachusetts. If it's anything like what we have here in northern NY, you could go your entire life without making a single shot longer than 100 yards. And if that's the case, you only need a 4x magnification level or so, and the .308 will rock.

And about the money...money buys you nothing except pretty engraving. If you want accuracy and reliability, the best thing you can do is research the hell out of it, make some friends who have the guns you're interested in, and give em a shoot.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Im not the only masshole in this forum! Yeah I have been looking into a centerfire rifle myself. have done allot of poking around and the more I do the better Savage rifles look! good luck!!


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. Hey bore, what part of Mass are you from?


----------

